# General > Genealogy >  Daniel Robertson of Thurso

## Smithy93

My wife's great grandfather, Daniel Robertson, was born in Thurso in 1866. He died in an accident in Aberdeen docks in 1917 whilst serving on the MV St Ninian. I've found the reports of his death in the Caithness Courier in Thurso library and I've confirmed that he was buried in Thurso but I've been unable to trace where exactly. Can anyone advise me on how to go about finding the plot in which he was laid to rest?
Thanks
Neil

----------


## sgmcgregor

Neil,

There are two options that I am aware of.

1) Contact the Council Office in Thurso, and ask them directly. I'm assuming, like Wick, they hold records and can give you the information; OR
2) Go to Thurso Cemetery, and check with the guys working there. Like the cemetery in Wick, I'm sure they hold cemetery records on site. Assuming you have the date of death, you will be able to use that as a rough guide as to when Daniel was buried, and they can point you to the right area of the cemetery. Obviously it will be easier to find the grave if there is a stone in place.

I have used both methods mentioned above when tracing family on the Wick side of the county.

Hope these suggestions help you in your search.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## scotsannie

Yes, Thurso does have a book with all the entries in, so they should be able to tell you, I needed to find a grave and they were very helpful.

----------

